
CIA analyst at the center of torture report is outed - mkempe
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/DC-Decoder/2014/1221/CIA-analyst-at-the-center-of-torture-report-is-outed.-She-s-not-Maya-video?cmpid=addthis_twitter
======
dalke
Alfreda Frances Bikowsky -
[https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/12/19/senior-cia-
off...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/12/19/senior-cia-officer-
center-torture-scandals-alfreda-bikowsky/) . I heard it on last Friday's
'Democracy Now'.

